# Big Jon planer mast, what's it worth?



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm gauging interest in possibly selling my planer setup. It's only been used once and is essentially new. I purchased it new two years ago and just haven't used it. I have a set of folding orange plastic boards and about 20 floating releases for it as well.
What does everyone think the whole lot is worth?
This is the Big Jon dual setup with two reels and the mount.
I'd consider a possible trade for a good working power ice auger too.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I would say $150-$175........Mack


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a similar set up that came with the boat I bought last year. The previous owner told me if I didn't use them and decided to sell that I should make sure to ask at least $200 for it. (I kept them.)


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's a few "_old ads"_ I found on this site that might help you out with your pricing. Good luck!




davemillertime said:


> i got one *big jon planner board mast *with dual reels and a pair of superski board for sale if interested make me a reasonable offer and if its not out of line i will accept...if anyone is interested i will sell everything for $150.00 thats as low as i can go





cointoss said:


> *Big John Mast*, like new, 5', $150.00 or best offer. Used twice and stored inside; new they run $199.99 at Cabelas or Bass Pro. (248)542-7136





BaitRunner said:


> FOR SALE - *BIG JON PLANNER BOARD MAST *ASSEMBLY - LIKE NEW CONDITION - WITH NEW WEED WACKER LINE INSTALLED.
> $140.00 firm TAKES IT AWAY
> 
> BOB


----------



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

I did list this mast and related stuff on the site for sale. I did however make a mistake and it's not a BigJon it's a Bert's Custom tackle.
Check it out if you're interested.


----------

